# [ZSH] appel a testeur

## Bapt

Voila je viens de mettre à jour zsh-completion, je souhaiterai avoir un maximum de test sur le nouveau package

Au menu : completion layman et completion eselect

A noter une correction de bug pour la completion gcc-config pour les utilisateurs gentoo/alt : macos and freebsd fera son entrée plus tard, elle attend la correction d'un bug sur gcc-config lui-même.

Le nouvel ebuild est ici : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=204185

Si vous avez des demandes, améliorations, corrections à faire à propos de zsh et/ou de zsh-completion, n'hésitez pas à m'en faire part ici.

----------

## julroy67

Je vais aller tester   :Razz: 

----------

## Untux

'Lo Bapt ! Ton nouvel ebuild s'installe sans problème. Les fichiers de complétion sont nickels (je les utilise depuis novembre. Ils n'ont pas changé).

Merci encore :]

----------

## Bapt

 *tutux wrote:*   

> 'Lo Bapt ! Ton nouvel ebuild s'installe sans problème. Les fichiers de complétion sont nickels (je les utilise depuis novembre. Ils n'ont pas changé).
> 
> Merci encore :]

 

Il vient juste d'y avoir une petite modif avant je listait les overlay remote avec layman -N -L et depuis quelques seconde c'est -k -N -L (merci geekounet)

----------

## julroy67

Pour le moment aucun problème, merci Bapt pour tes màj :]

----------

## mornik

 *Bapt wrote:*   

> Voila je viens de mettre à jour zsh-completion, je souhaiterai avoir un maximum de test sur le nouveau package
> 
> Au menu : completion layman et completion eselect
> 
> A noter une correction de bug pour la completion gcc-config pour les utilisateurs gentoo/alt : macos and freebsd fera son entrée plus tard, elle attend la correction d'un bug sur gcc-config lui-même.
> ...

 

A voir ta rapidité d'exécution entre le proxy et la publication d'un nouvel outil, on sent une forte motivation. ça donne envie de tester la chose !

Ce soir je teste zsh !

----------

## SnowBear

Je test également  :Wink:  .

Merci pour ton travail.

EDIT : Peut être un bug/coquille :

eselect opengl set[tab] -> eselect opengl set\ \<target\>

----------

## mornik

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> Je test également  .
> 
> Merci pour ton travail.
> 
> EDIT : Peut être un bug/coquille :
> ...

 

Je dirais que ton affichage est bon :

```
desktop% eselect opengl set\ \<target\> 

eselect opengl options

help          list          set <target>  show          usage         version
```

En tout cas chez moi ça semble au poil (ok je suis pas forcément tres représentatif !)

Gentoo amd64

----------

## YetiBarBar

Testé aussi ici en ~amd64.

Merci pour ton travail, ça a l'air de fonctionner pas mal.

La seule amélioration que j'y verrais, ça serait d'afficher le résultat de "eselect module list" en dessous de la complémentation lorsqu'on fait un eselect module set -> tab, mais vu mes compétences en programmation shell, ça ne se fera surement pas grace à moi.

----------

## SnowBear

Je voulais dire que les "\" c'est pas très pro  :Very Happy: .

----------

## Bapt

En fait la completion concernant eselect s'arrête a la 4ième position, bref le set quoi car tous les eselect sont fait environ de la même façon jusque là, par contre je ne peux pas deviner ce qui sera disponible derrière comme possibilité donc je ne peux pas faire de completion plus longue... 

Sauf si quelqu'un me donne une idée pour un parseur magique un peu plus performant, je ne pourrai pas aller plus loin dans la completion

----------

## SnowBear

Oui je suis d'accord avec toi, le <target> est une très bonne idée, ce qui me dérange c'est l'affichage des "\" au lieu de rien.

----------

## Bapt

Pour être plus clair,

Un coup j'ai ça : 

```
eselect kernel

Usage: eselect kernel <action> <options>

Standard actions:

  help                      Display help text

  usage                     Display usage information

  version                   Display version information

Extra actions:

  list                      List available kernel symlink targets

  set <target>              Set a new kernel symlink target

    target                    Target name or number (from 'list' action)

  show                      Show the current kernel symlin

```

un coup j'ai ça :

```
eselect repo

Usage: eselect repo <action> <options>

Standard actions:

  help                      Display help text

  usage                     Display usage information

  version                   Display version information

Extra actions:

  install                   Install a repository config from a given template name

  list                      Show available repository templates

  set                       Set various config values

  show                      Display various configuration variables

  uninstall                 Remove a repository config

```

Je ne peux pas deviner ce qui va après le set ou le install. 

C'est mon soucis.

Bon maintenant je peux fait des use case par modules connus, mais je ne trouve pas ça top. Quand pensez vous ?

Sinon j'ai corriger le <target> il est viré.

l'ebuild reste le même, mais il faut supprimer le distfile et refaire le digest

----------

